# Je n'arrive plus à régler le son depuis le clavier?



## Seb49 (2 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir.

Depuis ce matin, je n'arrive plus à régler le volume sonore depuis mon clavier. Pour ITunes je suis obligé de régler avec la barre du volume de celui-ci et pour internet du coup je suis obligé de jouer avec les boutons + et - de l'une des enceintes. C'est assez bizarre car jusqu'ici les touches du clavier ont toujours fonctionnées et j'ai véfifié les branchements ainsi que les paramètres du "son" et tout parait OK.... si quelqu'un peut me donner la solution miracle.

Merci

Seb49


----------



## xanadu (2 Janvier 2008)

Seb49 a dit:


> Bonsoir.
> 
> Depuis ce matin, je n'arrive plus à régler le volume sonore depuis mon clavier. Pour ITunes je suis obligé de régler avec la barre du volume de celui-ci et pour internet du coup je suis obligé de jouer avec les boutons + et - de l'une des enceintes. C'est assez bizarre car jusqu'ici les touches du clavier ont toujours fonctionnées et j'ai véfifié les branchements ainsi que les paramètres du "son" et tout parait OK.... si quelqu'un peut me donner la solution miracle.
> Merci
> Seb49



Bonjour
Tout ça c'est bien raconté mais tu oublies de nous parler un peu de ton type de clavier ainsi que de ton ordinateur et sous quel  OS.
A suivre


----------



## John-B15 (9 Juin 2009)

Seb49 a dit:


> Bonsoir.
> 
> Depuis ce matin, je n'arrive plus à régler le volume sonore depuis mon clavier. Pour ITunes je suis obligé de régler avec la barre du volume de celui-ci et pour internet du coup je suis obligé de jouer avec les boutons + et - de l'une des enceintes. C'est assez bizarre car jusqu'ici les touches du clavier ont toujours fonctionnées et j'ai véfifié les branchements ainsi que les paramètres du "son" et tout parait OK.... si quelqu'un peut me donner la solution miracle.
> 
> ...



Mega Up mais j'ai exactement le même probleme...


----------



## Nicolas0683 (6 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même souci.

Par contre, dans mon cas, cela ne fonctionne plus depuis que l'on a acheté et donc installé la nouvelle souris APPLE sans fil ("Magic mousse", super entre parenthése..) donc sous Bluethoth.
Pour cela, on a dû faire une mise à jour afin de choper le driver et voilà, depuis plus de réglage de son

Impossible via les Préférence de rectifier cela pour le clavier. Le clavier est toujours avec fil.

Quelqu'un a une idée ?

Mon Mac est sous MAC OS X Version 10,5,8

merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Septembre 2010)

C'est bien de remonter les vieux topics,mais je vous fais remarquer à tous deux que les vieilles questions se posent à vous aussi !



xanadu a dit:


> Tout ça c'est bien raconté mais tu oublies de nous parler un peu *de ton type de clavie*r &#8230;



En gros, si le clavier comporte une touche "fn", dans préférences système/clavier, il y a possibilité de choisir si les touches de fonctions seront utilisées directement en tant que telles, ou si en direct, on aura les fonctions matérielles affichées dessus (l'autre utilisation de ces touches étant précisément obtenu en combinaison avec la touche "fn").


----------

